
Google's Latest Launch: Its Own Trading Floor - joelhaus
http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/10_23/b4181033582670.htm
======
cloudkj
Not very surprising, since most large companies have treasury departments
responsible for managing the company portfolio. The graphic in the article
shows that most of their non cash assets are in debt securities. Not as
exciting as the title sounds :)

------
MLnick
What's interesting about this is the mention of how they built a new and
improved software system for the cash management. Wouldnt be surprising to see
this pop up as a future cloud-based product, as part of their google docs
offering.

~~~
wglb
While I am sure that they are building a very good system, it is useful to
keep in mind the difference between something developed internally and
something rolled out to customers or external users. It is like the difference
between a program and a product. There is a lot of work necessary to make the
transition. For example, a product is made up of 1) the program 2) the release
discipline, 3) manufacturing (admittedly near zero for cloud) 4) marketing and
5) support.

I would think that also whatever they have built has a bit of a proprietary
nature which when exposed to the cloud would reveal things about their
strategy that might make their trading strategy more public than they would
want.

So I would be a little surprised if this popped up on the grid. Er, cloud.

------
waffenklang
finally they got it. i'm curious when google will launche it own 'dont do
evil' fund.

~~~
sp332
Do you mean like <http://www.google.org/> ?

